# Buck with an udder! *photo*



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've heard of this, but first time seeing it! Ran across this on facebook and thought I would share. I find it fascinating! This is a saanen buck, Mostyn Mull. It's said that his son has an udder as well.

Link to photo on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...864828240.1073741825.532043239&type=1&theater


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That happens some times with HEAVY producing lines, that is a very nice udder for a buck, their not usually even. He's a new meaning of an all purpose goat!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So is that a desirable trait for a dairy buck? Could you show him?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's just like a precocious udder in a doeling, it does show he is a very good dairy producer, I don't show so I can't answer that one, I hope someone who knows will.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting and weird! Does it actually produce milk, or just what is it filled with? Any idea what stimulates this?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah does it make milk? Maybe buck milk can be the next new big "superfood" that you can sell for $100+ a gallon. haha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Saanen buck, Amos builds an udder every year in rut...but only once was it that big : ) and yes..it does have milk!!! lol..dont ask me how I know :coffee2:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, they apparently produce milk! :shock: These are said to be from heavy, milky bloodlines. I personally don't know enough about these bucks with udders, but have read that's it's neither a bad nor good trait. 

Cathy, I didn't know you had one! That's awesome! Do you have any photos you could add?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Cathy, I didn't know you had one! That's awesome! Do you have any photos you could add?


I do..Ill have to look since i changed computers..my pix are scattered lol..

Amos's daughters do very well on the table, I get lots of positive feed back...we have never retained any of his girls since we only had the one buck but now we have another Saanen buck...we are retaining this year..Im excited to see first hand what he throws...
One thing I notice, and I don't know if its his nature, the breed or the udder thing lol..but he's very nurturing..takes in new bucks and adopts them like a son..he's not mean at all, but will snuggle, play and over all gentle...we have never had trouble introducing a new buck with him...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, that's so sweet!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can a buck even breed does with an udder like that? o.o that's really weird, I was so shocked to see that! Never heard, or seen anything like that! 

What is it caused from, inbreeding, or some messed up genetics?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Apparently, it happens occasionally with bucks from heavy milk genetics and they can breed just fine from what I hear.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's so cool!
I know a buck that Lucky*Star owned had an udder, pretty cool! He had some really great milking daughters!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks really weird!
I'm guessing his daughters milk well


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

I think that is by far the oddest goat related thing I have ever seen/heard of! Would that be considered great attachment? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's so cool!
> I know a buck that Lucky*Star owned had an udder, pretty cool! He had some really great milking daughters!


Do you know which buck? I'm using a Lucky*Star buck on my La Mancha this year...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little Orchard Pure Thrill. He is on their reference buck page  he has some really nice daughters like Xhibit and Vivian


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

An old farmer once told me buck have the ability to nurse kids from a doe that died...its a nature taking care of its own kind of thing....they dont usually have enough for the baby to thrive as a doe would but enough to keep them alive..
I had a registered nubian buck years ago...we picked him up with some does as a package deal...but we didn't need another buck...so we offered him for sale..the buyer saw two huge lumps on either side his testes lol..I only had him for a short while and never seen his teats full...he was in rut as well...back then I didn't know what we were looking at, the guy said, no worries and took him any way lol He was a really good looking buck! ...but since then I have learned a little lol...I have been looking through my pictures, no luck yet..but I know I came across it not long ago looking for another pic. The pains of getting a new lap top!! Ill find it..his pic is not nearly as large as the one posted...


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Little Orchard Pure Thrill. He is on their reference buck page  he has some really nice daughters like Xhibit and Vivian
> 
> View attachment 88010


Thanks! That means he's "my" buck's grandsire...his dam is Vivian.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh lucky you! I love Vivian and Xhibit! They are my favorite does of theirs


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'm super excited to see how her kids come out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet!! Thinking Pink Pink Pink!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd LOVE to breed my precocious Mancha to Little Orchard Pure Thrill!!!! OOOO what a pair!!!LOL


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I bet!! Thinking Pink Pink Pink!!


Thanks!  this is him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He's a real fancy looking boy!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Purty!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My very first buck, an Alpine, had an udder. A very nice udder and gave milk. Some of his sons had them and all of his daughters had precocious udders.

Pretty odd happenings for a brand new goat owner!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH still can not find that pic of Amos...but I will keep looking..


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

There was on older Lamancha buck that had an udder and what put on DHI milk test for a season! I'll see if I can find the link!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very odd looking.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Is the milk from a buck useable?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is real milk, In nature they can feed a starving kid enough to sustain them, so Yes, but I would not want to use it  lol.. ...I guess for soap it would be ok...Now milking a buck..thats a whole different rodeo!!! :butting:


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing... And kinda weird. I've never actually seen one before...is that a disqualifying trait in dairy goats? I know it is in Pygmies...


----------

